# awaiting puppy madness time...!



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

i wanted to post a picture of my little oscar boy --- we don't get him until mid-January (he's only 5 weeks old!) but we're already counting down to the puppy madness.

we're madly in love with him already and wanted to share to the community!! SO many adorable dogs on this forum. i had to join in on the fun!

Just a few days old...









At 4 weeks old...









aweee. <3


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Bitty puppykins! Aaww! What breed is Oscar?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... what a little cutie!


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

he's a belgian tervuren. he will be a ball of energy before we know it! lol. so excited!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Aww, So cute. What a little sweeite. My fiance are going through the same thing right now, only they won't be ready until the end of January...we have the puppy jitters. lol.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful puppy!


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's a new picture... 6 weeks old, 8lbs, almost a foot long... and little fur balls of energy. 31 days til he's home!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

OH MY...What a little doll. He is so cute!!


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

@Sclevenger -- just saw your earlier post -- we have to wait until mid-Jan for him to come home. 31 more days for us! So hard to wait!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

asc6429 said:


> @Sclevenger -- just saw your earlier post -- we have to wait until mid-Jan for him to come home. 31 more days for us! So hard to wait!


Yes it is, I feel your pain. lol. We just picked our baby out today and I just wanted to smuggle her out in my pocket, lol. We pick her up around the 18th. :-/. Were going to go crazy. lol. Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

sclevenger said:


> Yes it is, I feel your pain. lol. We just picked our baby out today and I just wanted to smuggle her out in my pocket, lol. We pick her up around the 18th. :-/. Were going to go crazy. lol. Do you have a name picked out yet?


we get him on the 16th!!!! we'll have to keep eachother up to date 

we're naming him Oscar... his litter theme is "Magic" -- so his AKC name will be "wizard of oscar" ha-ha, get it?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

asc6429 said:


> we get him on the 16th!!!! we'll have to keep eachother up to date
> 
> we're naming him Oscar... his litter theme is "Magic" -- so his AKC name will be "wizard of oscar" ha-ha, get it?


Haha, that's great. lol. Her litter didn't really have a theme, but her grandmother, mother, Aunt, Sizzle, Dazzle, Flirt...that sorta thing. lol. So were thinking Charm,and she is all white, and super sweet, so Sweet Sugar Charm...lol. Corny, but whatever, lol.

We will definitely need to keep each other updated. lol. 

We definitely


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

oops, multiple post!


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

how about a new, 8 week picture?  i am already so head over heels for this one...


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


>


HAHAHA!!! love the gif! hilarious. and SO TRUE. he is sooo fluffy haha. it's like 1/3 of him!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

asc6429 said:


> HAHAHA!!! love the gif! hilarious. and SO TRUE. he is sooo fluffy haha. it's like 1/3 of him!


Yes, I second that!! "its so fluffy, in going to die" haha. Beautiful beautiful pup!!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Now I want one, but just at night so I can cuddle the crap out of it xD


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Terv puppies are the best! Cant wait for my next ones.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks everyone 

here he is cuddling/teething at 12 weeks. he's such a little punk.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

AWWW, he is so precious and handsome!!!


----------

